# feedback



## brady9785 (8 mo ago)

Hi! Which resort in the west offers not only skiing but snowmobiling, cross country skiing, sledding, etc. for those not wanting to ski or snowboard downhill?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Revelstoke


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Winter Park, CO


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Big Sky


----------



## fkn newf guy (8 mo ago)

Eagle Point Beaver Ut decent small resort runs fri -mon most of the year minus holiday weeks
good sled acess to the tushers w/ a couple yurts
Beaver ski resort Logan UT oldest continuously family run resort in north america
sled rental and great access off 89 tony grove etc
Brian head Panguich Ut good resort w/ sledneck rental and acess to ceder breaks
ya can braaap a bit up guardsman and snake/dry creek tween the cottonwoods and park shitty outta heber
but go to the unintas


----------

